
Don't Move to Denver - bardi_gras
https://growthcompound.com/2020/07/16/dont-move-to-denver/
======
milkytron
I live in Denver, I chose to live here, and I have much better opportunities
than if I had stayed where I was before. I considered SF, and like the article
suggests, that might have been a better career move.

If people want the best opportunity for their careers, they should move
wherever that is. But not everyone is focused solely on making the most money,
impact, or anything else that comes with a career. I moved here partially for
my career, but also because I wanted to explore the outdoors, spend time
outside in nature, take photos, and challenge myself physically while doing
so. I don't think a big city would have provided that for me.

I lived in NYC for a short period while I worked in the banking industry. It
was great for my career, but I wasn't happy. I figured the same thing would
happen if I moved to SF. I don't like big cities, I like tech, and I like
doing things outdoors for fun. Denver allowed me to do that. SLC and Montana
also would have fit the bill, but my SO did not approve.

My point is that people should go where they think they will find happiness.
What happiness means to each of us is different. But I can say that I am truly
happy living where I do, and I don't ever plan on leaving the metro where I
live now.

Edit: The author only took into account cost of living and career
opportunities, but not the individual that was making the decision and what
matters to them. Which seems a bit narrow minded to me.

------
IMTDb
The problem is that the article tries to mix two very different concepts:
working remote and working outside of the Bay Area. And makes it look that you
can either work onsite in the bay or remote outside the bay.

And most of the point the author gives are about how onsite work is better
than remote work.

If you agree with his views, there still is an elephant in the room : hundreds
of companies will hire you for onsite work outside of the Bay Area. And you
can get a great career there.

So by all means: move to Denver if you want to go there. The bay is not the
only place on earth you can get a great career, interesting jobs and meet
great people.

------
bediger4000
I moved to Denver in 1986. I've had good career advancement in 2 industries
(defence and computer programming) over the years. Denver has it's oddities,
but the weather is actually far better than people say, and there's very few
biting insects.

------
bardi_gras
The permanent shift to Remote Work is overhyped. The Bay Area is not losing
its crown because of COVID.

